# Other Programming > AJAX >  Capturing AJAX on the Web Client

## kwcoffee1

Hi All,

I’m capturing html as it download to a web client app. I programmatically click a checkbox and this triggers an ajax call to download additional none cache html. I want to use something like jQuery.ajax({ url: “redirected.html”, content: document.body});

Or something like:
                String ajax = @"$('#cs-ZipCode').click(function(){
  alert('in jquery');
  $.ajax({
      url: 'ajaxJQuery',
      dataType: 'html',  
      error: function(){  
          alert('Error');
      },
      success: function(data){   
       alert('SUCCESS');
       alert(data);
      }
  });";

 to process the ajax code. Can you suggest a code snippet?

King

----------


## the_cat

If you just want to grab the Ajax content and use it in place of the current body, then use the shorthand Ajax method:


```
$('body').load('redirected.html');
```

http://api.jquery.com/load/

----------

